# a Thought about trump and a peace treaty



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Could trump be the guy that finally gets the 7 year peace treaty signed. I am not saying he will be the one that CONFIRMS IT.. I just wonder if he will be so hard on islam that they will (or somebody will) come to the table to sign a deal that will take the heat off of them for awhile... 

or for times, time and half a time x 2...<get it


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

????? .... What 7 year peace treaty?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

He could be the one .


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Could trump be the guy that finally gets the 7 year peace treaty signed. I am not saying he will be the one that CONFIRMS IT.. I just wonder if he will be so hard on islam that they will (or somebody will) come to the table to sign a deal that will take the heat off of them for awhile...
> 
> or for times, time and half a time x 2...<get it


That is a possibility.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Somebody's gotta do it, . . . 

Trump will not be the Beast, . . . he misses a bunch of the description by a country mile.

But HE COULD be the one to set up the signing of the peace treaty between Israel and the *********, . . . by being the one to finally hammer the snot out of the *********.

Heck, . . . given the chance, . . . I'd help.....................

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> ????? .... What 7 year peace treaty?


The final 7 years of world as we know it.. the 70th week of Daniel.

it will start when a 7 year covenant / treaty is signed with MANY.. we assume Israel and others (muslim nations??)

*Daniel 9:27 He will confirm a covenant with many for one 'seven.' In the middle of the 'seven', he will put an end to sacrifice and offering. And on a wing of the temple, he will set up an abomination that causes desolation until the end that is decreed is poured out on him.*

I assume that THE temple or other Holy place will be built and jews will start sacrificing again...until a "man of lawlessness" stands in the holy place and declares himself God.... then the S will hit the fan


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Somebody's gotta do it, . . .
> 
> Trump will not be the Beast, . . . he misses a bunch of the description by a country mile.
> 
> ...


I doubt he is the beast also... that is why I said "I am not saying he will be the one that CONFIRMS IT."


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> The final 7 years of world as we know it.. the 70th week of Daniel.
> 
> it will start when a 7 year covenant / treaty is signed with MANY.. we assume Israel and others (muslim nations??)
> 
> ...


Israel is set up to build the Temple now. It's my understanding they also have the red heifer. All they are waiting for is the go ahead to start.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

While possible , unlikely in my estimation. ISIS, Hamas and other Islamic religious jihad organisations do not show any sign of wanting peace at this point. But who knows?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Trump will not be the Beast, . . . he misses a bunch of the description by a country mile.
> 
> But HE COULD be the one to set up the signing of the peace treaty between Israel and the *********, . . . by being the one to finally hammer the snot out of the *********.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was my first thought.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> While possible , unlikely in my estimation. ISIS, Hamas and other Islamic religious jihad organisations do not show any sign of wanting peace at this point. But who knows?


It seems to me there will have to be a catalyst of some sort. Who knows why it will start. Daniel didn't say, only that it will happen at some point.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

inceptor said:


> It seems to me there will have to be a catalyst of some sort. Who knows why it will start. Daniel didn't say, only that it will happen at some point.


Agreed


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> While possible , unlikely in my estimation. ISIS, Hamas and other Islamic religious jihad organisations do not show any sign of wanting peace at this point. But who knows?


Israel becoming a nation again was unlikely also. Israel surviving as a nation was seen as unlikely....

God things always seem unlikely, until they happen


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Israel is set up to build the Temple now. It's my understanding they also have the red heifer. All they are waiting for is the go ahead to start.


https://www.templeinstitute.org/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Israel becoming a nation again was unlikely also. Israel surviving as a nation was seen as unlikely....
> 
> God things always seem unlikely, until they happen


Correct. No one knows the time God has in mind, so always be prepared.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

ok....so you folks are as fukd up as one would think....damn.... good luck with that.....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> ... good luck with that.....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> ok....so you folks are as fukd up as one would think....damn.... good luck with that.....


Sodom, Gomorrah, Julius Caesar, Adolf Hitler, and a guy named Mussolini, . . . all had the same attitude.

You'll need more that good luck with yours, . . . so I won't waste my breath wishing it on you.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> ok....so you folks are as fukd up as one would think....damn.... good luck with that.....


This bunch has been wishing for a SHTF event for at least the last year or more. Now they are seeing DJT as the Anti Christ. This would be funny if these folks didn't take themselves so seriously.

Take care OLd SF Guy


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> This bunch has been wishing for a SHTF event for at least the last year or more. Now they are seeing DJT as the Anti Christ. This would be funny if these folks didn't take themselves so seriously.
> 
> Take care OLd SF Guy


Trump does not fit for the antichrist....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> ok....so you folks are as fukd up as one would think....damn.... good luck with that.....


did you not notice this is a PROPHECY THREAD... do you go to the financial thread and complain that people are talking about stocks...

it does take a special kind of silly, doesn't it


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm not quite sure I'm following this thread correctly. Who do we want to have peace with? Are we trying to make peace with muslims/islam? If that's the case, I'm 100% opposed to it. No peace, not with Islam. They only have one goal in their useless lives and that's total control of the world. I can live with most religions, but never with Islam. 

Peace with Islam is a break and opportunity for them to resupply, gain strength, regroup, collect intelligence and make plans to hit us again. No peace, never. Peace on earth will only become reality when there are no more Qur'an and all the mosque are destroyed and Islam is erased from history.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> did you not notice this is a PROPHECY THREAD... do you go to the financial thread and complain that people are talking about stocks...
> 
> it does take a special kind of silly, doesn't it


Old SF doesn't buy into your mumbo jumbo posts so now it's time to cast derision on Old SF.

Maybe a whole lot of us don't agree but tend to let you have your fun, but we don't make fun of you just your ideas.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama leaving office with a lot of information in his computer. He will not be above sand bagging any deals trump tries to make. Remember how evil he is. he has already called on the military to raise up against Trump , nothing is out of the question for Obama


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Old SF doesn't buy into your mumbo jumbo posts so now it's time to cast derision on Old SF.
> 
> Maybe a whole lot of us don't agree but tend to let you have your fun, but we don't make fun of you just your ideas.


Does he have his hand up your backside moving your mouth for him???

Let me see..

I do not care if you believe it or not - many/several of us do and like to discuss it.
This branch of the forum was set up so us believers would not insult, bother, annoy, or hurt the weak wills of the SAFE SPACE type of folk
This branch of the forum was set up so us believers would not have to be bothered by the angry atheists who feel the need to constantly tell us they do not believe like we do

I would guess that the vast majority of people here KNOW you are not a Christian and that you have no respect for Christians..yet here we are again


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> *This bunch has been wishing for a SHTF event* for at least the last year or more. Now they are seeing DJT as the Anti Christ. This would be funny if these folks didn't take themselves so seriously.
> 
> Take care OLd SF Guy


If you had ever read and paid attention to the prophecy, you would know he DOES NOT meet the criteria for the anti-christ.

You are also wrong on another point. I DO NOT hope for a SHTF event. I am happy with the life I have. I would rather keep it this way.

Now, tell me please, you are a prepper why? Obviously it can't be a SHTF scenario.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Does he have his hand up your backside moving your mouth for him???
> 
> Let me see..
> 
> ...


First and foremost do not try and tell folks who or what I am. I made no comments about your version of your religion. 
You and Ill haven't a clue not a single one at all. As for safe space folks you are the ones jumping all up in arms just cause Old SF doesn't agree with you.

And Old SF doesn't need to pull my strings to call out a hypocritical ignoramus.

But you have no respect for anyone else opinions especially if they do not agree with your version of


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Old SF doesn't buy into your mumbo jumbo posts so now it's time to cast derision on Old SF.


He's a big boy and able to take care of himself.



Real Old Man said:


> Maybe a whole lot of us don't agree but tend to let you have your fun, but we don't make fun of you just your ideas.


So you come into a thread that you seriously don't agree with to make fun of what other people think. Kindly remember what you said. What goes around comes around.



Real Old Man said:


> But you have no respect for anyone else opinions especially if they do not agree with your version of


And you do? REALLY??? That's why you come into a thread clearly marked as prophecy to bash. smh


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

There is one source of truth in this world, . . . one and only one that has never been proven wrong.

Many parts of it are not well understood, . . . and skeptics and/or atheists tend to want to put it down, . . . but all too often for their sensibilities, . . . it continues to prove itself to be the single most trustworthy entity in this world.

It of course is the Bible.

It it we are told that in the end of time, . . . a man, . . . commonly referred to as the "Beast", . . . or the "Antichrist", . . . will be instrumental in a peace agreement that will be specifically written for a 7 year time limit.

The middle part of that agreement will not come to pass until Israel has begun daily sacrifice again (presumably a lamb in the morning and a lamb at dusk). In the midst of that 7 year period, . . . he and he alone will give the order to stop the daily sacrifice.

He will also desecrate the temple of God (not the church of Jesus Christ) which will presumably be rebuilt on temple mount in Jerusalem, near where the Dome of the Rock stands today.

The agreement will be presumably between Israel and Islam if it were done today, . . . not all of Islam of course, . . . but those Islamic entities who have sworn to destroy Israel.

THAT, . . . is what the agreement is about, . . . the cliff notes version.

Anyone who doubts that it will ever take place, . . . calls God and His Word a liar, . . . simply because God said it would take place. He said so in a vision He gave to the prophet Daniel.

I have only contempt for anyone who is foolhardy enough to make such an assertion, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

There will be a 7 year peace treaty. However, Trump does not fit the qualifiers for the Beast. could he play a part? Of course, as many have already played a part to move us to this stage.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

inceptor said:


> He's a big boy and able to take care of himself.
> 
> So you come into a thread that you seriously don't agree with to make fun of what other people think. Kindly remember what you said. What goes around comes around.
> 
> And you do? REALLY??? That's why you come into a thread clearly marked as prophecy to bash. smh


Perhaps you ought to go back to my original post. I didn't bash what you were preaching. I was calling out M&M for attacking OldSF in a personal manner rather than challenging him on his lack of belief in what he was spouting.

As for making fun of your beliefs, nah. Stating that I think they are mumbo jumbo is only a statement on what it appears that OLD SF was commenting on.

But you all want respect when you clearly have no respect for the views of others? Respect is earned and as far as I can see you've got one heck of a long way to go on earning that.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Respect is earned and as far as I can see you've got one heck of a long way to go on earning that.


 @Real Old Man I've disrespected you? Hmm......

Well, being a newby, maybe some day I'll learn how things work here.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

inceptor said:


> @Real Old Man I've disrespected you? Hmm......
> 
> Well, being a newby, maybe some day I'll learn how things work here.


Never said you disrespected me. Said you haven't done anything to earn my respect of you.

Funny how some folks just don't understand English.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> I was calling out M&M for attacking OldSF in a personal manner rather than challenging him on his lack of belief in what he was spouting.


I was pointing out to him that he was being critical about religion in a religion thread.... It seems to me that you are in the same boat.. you disagree with Christianity - HATE Christian's beliefs and can not stop yourself from spouting your form of wisdom and anti God knowledge

you so want to be against God that you make up an excuse to DEFEND poor old SF just so YOU can be the HERO that saves people from this MUMBO JUMBO!!!!

and I do not think I was attacking him by pointing out his silliness.. yep I used the word silly... I hope nobody needs a safe space after that harsh word


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Never said you disrespected me. Said you haven't done anything to earn my respect of you.


May you never respect me...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Never said you disrespected me. Said you haven't done anything to earn my respect of you.
> 
> Funny how some folks just don't understand English.


Whew, you had me worried for a minute.

Personally though, I could give a rat's ass what you think. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Yall all need to chilllll...seriously i will buy all of you some scotches if yall come up to Central Ohio

This 7yr false peace comes after years of strife and chaos...if yall think what is happening is chaotic or dire, and that is accounting for stuff going on behind the scenes that Infowars and other crockpot sources DONT tell you about

I do not buy it at all...and red cows? Too much south park has been watched...

Im with Old SF - this is a bit much

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Yall all need to chilllll...seriously i will buy all of you some scotches if yall come up to Central Ohio
> 
> This 7yr false peace comes after years of strife and chaos...if yall think what is happening is chaotic or dire, and that is accounting for stuff going on behind the scenes that Infowars and other crockpot sources DONT tell you about
> 
> ...


 @AnotherSOFSurvivor

The red heifer is a Jewish thing. I don't really understand it either, I just know it's significant to them.

@Old SF Guy and I go way back. I have no problem with him. He came in and put in his opinion and didn't proceed to bash on. You should also notice the reply I made to him. No hard feelings.

Someone else decided OSFG needed defending. Trust me, he can handle himself. And quite well I might add.

The 7 yr treaty was prophecy from nearly 2k years ago. People have been speculating on this since then. We are no different. AND we went to a thread that stated what we were talking about. This has nothing to do with Alex Jones and Info wars. Personally I think Alex Jones is a money hungry fear monger and ignore him.

A few think we should not be allowed to discuss subjects like this. They can kiss my butt. My thoughts and beliefs are my thoughts and beliefs. I don't need some asshole telling me how and what to believe. My beliefs are part of who I am and my path to where I am. If you haven't walked a mile in my shoes, you have no clue what makes me what I am. I push my ideas and beliefs on no one. If someone whats to have an intelligent conversation discussing any matter, I'm all for it but to tell me what I think and believe is dead wrong doesn't sit well with me. No discussion, just what I believe is ridiculous. I don't like bullies and never have. AND I don't play well with bullies.

People like @Maine-Marine, @Inor and others agree sometimes and other times we don't. But we still play well with each other. We express our opinions and discuss. We have gotten along well for years. Normally I'm pretty laid back and purposely stay out of some conversations.

And thanks for the offer of a drink. Nothing personal but I have no desire to return to your area.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> People like @Maine-Marine, @Inor and others agree sometimes and other times we don't. But we still play well with each other. We express our opinions and discuss. We have gotten along well for years. Normally I'm pretty laid back and purposely stay out of some conversations.


I will second that. Inceptor and I do not always agree. But we are friends in real life and he and his are ALWAYS welcome at our table. And I also agree that OSFG (who I am also friends with in real life and is also welcome to our place anytime) can defend himself. I think it would even be fun to have the Inceptor crew and the OSFG crew at our pad at the same time. I am certain nobody would get hurt, but they would all be pissed at me for drinking too much beer. :laugh:


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

Just to stir the pot..........

If the Temples were in the City of David, which is below the mount, then why would anyone consider building the new Temple on the mount?

King Solomon built the Temple on the threshing floor of Araunah, which was is in the City of David.

Christ said there will not be one stone left upon another. (The stones of the temple mount are still there).

Josephus said that the Temple was destroyed down to bed rock, with nothing remaining. (An eye witness account)?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

m14nm said:


> Just to stir the pot..........
> 
> If the Temples were in the City of David, which is below the mount, then why would anyone consider building the new Temple on the mount?
> 
> ...


it is called the TEMPLE MOUNT for a reason....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Yall all need to chilllll...seriously i will buy all of you some scotches if yall come up to Central Ohio
> 
> This 7yr false peace comes after years of strife and chaos...if yall think what is happening is chaotic or dire, and that is accounting for stuff going on behind the scenes that Infowars and other crockpot sources DONT tell you about
> 
> ...


Not sure anybody said what is happening now is "chaotic or dire".

Red Heifer is not a prophetic thing that I know of. it is mentioned in the OT but not found in the NT..sure is not mentioned in Daniel, Matthew, or Revelation...

For me the fact that Israel is a nation speaks volumes about Gods existence...

But we shall see, I think we are moving towards it rapidly...(and for REAL OLD MAN - I am not wishing for it to happen)


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Not sure anybody said what is happening now is "chaotic or dire".
> 
> Red Heifer is not a prophetic thing that I know of. it is mentioned in the OT but not found in the NT..sure is not mentioned in Daniel, Matthew, or Revelation...
> 
> ...


Sure could have fooled me.

But if you're interested in a unique perspective on the red heiffer try reading the Yidish Policemans Union. About an alternative history line. Does go into quite a bit of detail on the red heiffer


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

According to the temple institute: The Temple Institute: The Red Heifer: Introduction the red heifer is mandatory for the cleansing of the 3rd temple which will be built on what is known as temple mount.

For those who have no Bible training, . . . there have actually already been 3 temples, . . . the first by Solomon, . . . it was rebuilt after the Israelites came back from Babylon. Most scholars consider both of them to have been the 1st temple.

Herod the Great began the 2nd temple, . . . a work which took 46 years to complete, . . . and it was he who put the temple up on temple mount, . . . built the fortress Antonia, . . . and created the whole platform that is today known as temple mount.

Jesus spoke his famous Matthew 24 prophesy against the 2nd temple, . . . one that has all the necessary history possible, . . . to place it up between what is now the Dome of the Rock and the little Islamic mosque also up there. It was indeed THAT temple against which He spoke that one stone would not be left upon another, . . . which did in fact occur, . . . the temple was literally torn down stone by stone to estricate the brass, silver, and gold which adorned it.

In order for the 3rd temple to be capable of fulfilling the Jewish version of prophesy, . . . they have to have a red heifer, . . . and as I understand it, . . . she will be sacrificed, burned, and water will be passed through her ashes, . . . then used in a purification rite for the the 3rd temple.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Sure could have fooled me.


and I did not even have to get up early in the morning to do it


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> and I did not even have to get up early in the morning to do it


:bow::bow::bs::bow::bs:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> and I did not even have to get up early in the morning to do it


:vs_laugh:


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I think the whole thing with the beast is that people will not think he is the beast. 

Radical christians call many many leaders the beast so that they can never be wrong i suppose. 

I believe. But perhaps with an observers eye. Obamas welcome ceremony sure did have occult overtones so many of the current leaders in the world seem to. 

Sacrifices? We know high level masons do this. Goats mostly. 

We know world leaders gather at bohemian grove for rituals and ceremonies. 

Like in the days of the pharos, the leaders of the people had information the rest of us do not and they act on that information to whatever ends they are and it seems odd and wrong to most of us who question such things.

Given that the vatican has access to 100x the old scriptures and tablets than we do and given people love to control others it just seems to fit that they would peice together a version of those documents that would suit their means.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Radical christians


please explain what a radical Christian is....


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> please explain what a radical Christian is....


Semantics. They do exist. Saying they do isnt bad of me in any way.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Semantics. They do exist. Saying they do isnt bad of me in any way.


I was not being smart.. I am wondering what you consider a radical Christian...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Sacrifices? We know high level masons do this. Goats mostly.
> 
> We know world leaders gather at bohemian grove for rituals and ceremonies.


Hmmm ... seems like our Canadian friend *knows* things I only suspect. Friends in high places? :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Hmmm ... seems like our Canadian friend *knows* things I only suspect. Friends in high places? :vs_no_no_no:


Not at all. There is footage of them doing said rituals available to view. I think Alex Jones got the footage. While I see him as a bit of a snake oil salesman at times it would be pretty elaborate to recreate the stone owl staue and do all that he caught on film. Canadian leaders are members too. Particularily the current libtard in charges father.

As to radical christians? I didnt define them they defined themselves with the crusades and the witch hunts.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> As to radical christians? I didnt define them they defined themselves with the crusades.


Yeah, they should have just left those peaceful muslims alone. And it still hasn't changed. Those peaceful muslims are still being picked on.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Its certainly not a high point. But i dont care about how anyone feels about it to be honest. Thats yours to own and im not responsible for it any way. 

There are radical christians. Oh my, said it again. Being or calling oneself a christian all of a sudden dosen't make one pure or better. I have seen the gross underbelly first hand of what people who called themselves christians are capable of. Thankfully i dont do what most do and blanket the whole lot of a self identifying group as all being like minded. 

What you ask? How about molestation of young boys? Exploiting young underage women for sex? Good start? Theres more. But i owe no one an explanation for anything.

There are people who exploit the virtues because thats what some twisted people do. 

Are you defendimg these people? Because it certain feels to me that some have taken offense to me saying some people who call themselves christian can be radical. To be honest it dont matter to me. Be offended. Nothing is going to happen to you. Your not going to wake up with the plauge.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Being or calling oneself a christian all of a sudden dosen't make one pure or better.


Actually ..... an acknowledgement of very much the exact opposite.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Actually ..... an acknowledgement of very much the exact opposite.


Thats ok. But i just finished saying some who call themselves that do some pretty lousy things. So no, calling yourself something dont all of a sudden make you pure.

Its not personal. Unless you are making it that way.

Im done talking about it i have to get on with my day - i hope yours is as pleasant as mine is going to be


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Not at all. There is footage of them doing said rituals available to view. I think Alex Jones got the footage. While I see him as a bit of a snake oil salesman at times it would be pretty elaborate to recreate the stone owl staue and do all that he caught on film. Canadian leaders are members too. Particularily the current libtard in charges father.
> 
> As to radical christians? I didnt define them they defined themselves with the crusades and the witch hunts.


DO you know WHY the Crusades happened???

yes witch hunts were bad.

it seems as if you are saying Radical Christian are those that DO NOT do what the bible teaches.... witch hunts. molestation of young boys? Exploiting young underage women for sex?

Jesus is the yardstick to determine authentic followers..not the pope, pastors, college teachers, or news media...
A new commandment I give you: Love one another. As I have loved you, so also you must love one another. 35By *this all men will know that you are My disciples, if you love one another."*


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Bible says and Eye for an eye. Bible also says that a father slept with his daughter. And other such things.

If it's the word of god what's the deal. or is it that just some is the word of god. But which parts or which version ? the king James, but not the Mormon Version, or the Catholic Version.

Why is Martin Luther a good interpreter but not the pope or the orthodox patriach


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Bible says and Eye for an eye. Bible also says that a father slept with his daughter. And other such things.
> 
> If it's the word of god what's the deal. or is it that just some is the word of god. But which parts or which version ? the king James, but not the Mormon Version, or the Catholic Version.
> 
> Why is Martin Luther a good interpreter but not the pope or the orthodox patriach


Jews versus Christian..old testament versus New..JESUS SAID "You have heard that it was said, 'Eye for eye and tooth for tooth.' 39But I tell you not to resist an evil person. If someone slaps you on your right cheek, turn to him the other also"

Which BIBLE is correct.. well the mormons use the king james as do catholics.. in most cases it is not the version it is the epistemology,,, in other words.. the bible should translate the bible and no doctrine should be based on a single verse... just like you quoted an "eye for an eye" as if it was the be all end all when in fact it is not. any serious reader will know that a good greek to english book helps

also, you misquote/misunderstand what happened ... The daughters slept with their father... yes it happened but it was not approved of or encouraged .. in fact look what became of the offspring from those unions

if you need a more indepth understanding of epistemology I would be happy to give you a call or take this to a private chat


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Thats ok. But i just finished saying some who call themselves that do some pretty lousy things. So no, calling yourself something dont all of a sudden make you pure.


I don't know of a Christian person here who has stated they are pure. I screw up probably a lot. I'm not pure by anyone's standard BUT I am a Christian and do my best to live like that. Do I stumble and fall? You bet but I also pick myself back up and keep working at it.

Yes there are some like some priests and Westboro Baptist Church that do horrible things. But you can't judge everyone on the acts of a few. Will2 is Canadian. So using your logic I can assume since you are too that you both are alike?



TacticalCanuck said:


> Its not personal. Unless you are making it that way.
> 
> Im done talking about it i have to get on with my day - i hope yours is as pleasant as mine is going to be


You attack then say nothing personal? smh


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I was not being smart.. I am wondering what you consider a radical Christian...


A real Christian is by the original and most basic definition, truly a Radical.

You can not argue this, it is a Truth. A fact of history. If you are not that, then you are something else and you need to know that.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maol9 said:


> A real Christian is by the original and most basic definition, truly a Radical.
> 
> You can not argue this, it is a Truth. A fact of history. If you are not that, then you are something else and you need to know that.


I see your point but here's the thing. It depends on the word itself and how it is used. Merriam-Webster defines it as follows:

_Definition of radical

1 : of, relating to, or proceeding from a root: as a 
(1) : of or growing from the root of a plant <radical tubers> 
(2) : growing from the base of a stem, from a rootlike stem, or from a stem that does not rise above the ground <radical leaves> 
b : of, relating to, or constituting a linguistic root 
c : of or relating to a mathematical root 
d : designed to remove the root of a disease or all diseased and potentially diseased tissue <radical surgery> <radical mastectomy>

2 : of or relating to the origin : fundamental

3
a : very different from the usual or traditional : extreme 
b : favoring extreme changes in existing views, habits, conditions, or institutions 
c : associated with political views, practices, and policies of extreme change 
d : advocating extreme measures to retain or restore a political state of affairs <the radical right>_

So, if you mean definition 2 then I agree. 1 doesn't apply.

But many when they used the term mean definition 3. The term radical is mostly used to define groups like ISIS, The Black Panthers (back in the day) SDS and the Weathermen. Earlier in this thread it was used to define pedophile priests, witch hunts and The Crusades. As to the Crusades, you can tell the person is spouting what others have told them and have no real idea of what they are talking about. When Mohammad started Islam he was taken in by Jews. It wasn't long before he slaughtered them all and Islam has been at war with the world since. Back then, Islam had taken control of much of the known world and was killing both Christians, Jews and anyone who would not convert to Islam.

Some want to hold us all accountable for the witch hunts. But these same people scream loudly when all whites are held accountable for slavery. BTW, Islam is still the number one player in the slave trade. I had no control over the witch hunts and could not have stopped it. I seriously doubt ALL CHRISTIANS were a part of that. The same can be said of the Roman Catholic Inquisition.

Over time, a serious amount of havoc was done by a few. Not the many. But the many are held accountable still. smh.

If you've read the New Testament then you know that Jesus said to live a good life. He was mostly about peace, not warfare. But there was a point he said to defend yourself. He taught common sense.

Mostly Christians are criticized for not being perfect. Well, I can tell you, I have missed perfection by a long shot. I doesn't mean I don't try to live a good life, it means there are times I stumble and fall. One major flaw I have is sarcasm. I can't help it, sometimes it just pops out. Jesus was the only person on Earth to achieve perfection. No one else has before or since. I can tell you I won't hit that mark but it doesn't mean I have to give up what I believe because of it.

So, those who want to criticize me for my beliefs, go for it. Just don't get upset when I defend myself.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Mostly Christians are criticized for not being perfect. Well, I can tell you, I have missed perfection by a long shot. I doesn't mean I don't try to live a good life, it means there are times I stumble and fall. One major flaw I have is sarcasm. I can't help it, sometimes it just pops out. Jesus was the only person on Earth to achieve perfection. No one else has before or since. I can tell you I won't hit that mark but it doesn't mean I have to give up what I believe because of it.
> 
> So, those who want to criticize me for my beliefs, go for it. Just don't get upset when I defend myself.


I agree


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Good Read. The abomination Daniel spoke of should give Saint Peter a run for his money. Antiochus actions may be repeated
https://www.christiancourier.com/articles/1191-daniels-prophecy-of-antiochus-epiphanes


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Could trump be the guy that finally gets the 7 year peace treaty signed. I am not saying he will be the one that CONFIRMS IT.. I just wonder if he will be so hard on islam that they will (or somebody will) come to the table to sign a deal that will take the heat off of them for awhile...
> 
> or for times, time and half a time x 2...<get it


No friend, President Trump is not the one, since he is friendly to Christians and Jews: and when The Evil One gets here, he will be unmistakable. He will declare himself to be God and will destroy all other gods. And he will have an image of himself, set up in the Third Jewish Temple (the last two were destroyed). Those are sure signs that The Evil One has arrived.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> No friend, President Trump is not the one, since he is friendly to Christians and Jews: and when The Evil One gets here, he will be unmistakable. He will declare himself to be God and will destroy all other gods. And he will have an image of himself, set up in the Third Jewish Temple (the last two were destroyed). Those are sure signs that The Evil One has arrived.


He (the man of lawlessness) will declare himself God at about the 3 1/2 year mark...

Notice I made a comment that I did not think he (Trump) would be the one that confirms it but that he would take actions to make it happen... IE if he comes down heavy on muslims/islam he could force them to the peace treaty table

Trump knows as much about the bible as my 3 year old...I doubt he would see it as a bad thing to have a middle eastern peace treaty....

Lets remember that the peace treaty KICKS off the 70th and last week.. the antichrist will not be positively IDed until about the 3 1/2 year mark... Followers of Christ that know the bible will see him (the man of sin) coming and might "KNOW" him before the events...

1 Thessalonians 5:4 Commentaries

The Day of the Lord
&#8230;3While people are saying, "Peace and security," destruction will come upon them suddenly, like labor pains on a pregnant woman, and they will not escape. 4But you, brothers, are not in the darkness so that this day should overtake you like a thief. 5For you are all sons of the light and sons of the day; we do not belong to the night or to the darkness.&#8230;


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I was pointing out to him that he was being critical about religion in a religion thread.... It seems to me that you are in the same boat.. you disagree with Christianity - HATE Christian's beliefs and can not stop yourself from spouting your form of wisdom and anti God knowledge
> 
> you so want to be against God that you make up an excuse to DEFEND poor old SF just so YOU can be the HERO that saves people from this MUMBO JUMBO!!!!
> 
> and I do not think I was attacking him by pointing out his silliness.. yep I used the word silly... I hope nobody needs a safe space after that harsh word


I don't take the prophecy as invalid...I believe the Bible. I also believe people tend to see what they want to see. Jesus in a potato chip...Mary in a water stain... anti christs among those who stubbornly push ideas we oppose and satin in politics...that last ones true. I was actually being sarcastic s its the exact sort of thread and comments people who think we are loons expects to see... us with our "the End is Nigh!" signs...saying REPENT NOW!!!!

Nothing more to it. I don't spend my time looking for the end times...I expect it will find me easily enough when it arrives. I prepare for it by trying my best to stay on the right side of the earth long enough to make it through all my sins in prayer.... got a few years to go on that...so wish me luck Dwight.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I don't take the prophecy as invalid...I believe the Bible. I also believe people tend to see what they want to see. Jesus in a potato chip...Mary in a water stain... anti christs among those who stubbornly push ideas we oppose and satin in politics...that last ones true. I was actually being sarcastic s its the exact sort of thread and comments people who think we are loons expects to see... us with our "the End is Nigh!" signs...saying REPENT NOW!!!!
> 
> Nothing more to it. I don't spend my time looking for the end times...I expect it will find me easily enough when it arrives. I prepare for it by trying my best to stay on the right side of the earth long enough to make it through all my sins in prayer.... got a few years to go on that...so wish me luck Dwight.


Comparing a discussion about prophecy to finding Jesus in a potato chip is a stretch.

WE are told to go and make disciples and WE are told WE will be considered fools.

REPENT.. it is a good message.. Jesus used it! Those folks standing around with a sign are at least making people think

I do NOT think WE spend our time LOOKING for end times.. but since the bible seems to spend a lot of time talking about it... 1 whole book, plus portions of many others - it seems to be an important topic

as to your "trying my best to stay on the right side of the earth long enough to make it through all my sins in prayer." are you advocating a works type forgiveness program????


----------

